# Vivarium Units & Cabinets



## chri563 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, check out the link below for some ideal cabinets & units ideal for your vivariums.
I just bought one, fast delivery and great quality unit.

click here www.furniture-fox.com


----------



## Rudd999 (Jan 14, 2011)

isn't that a really expensive way of getting shelving??? :eek4:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

chri563 said:


> Hi, check out the link below for some ideal cabinets & units ideal for your vivariums.
> I just bought one, fast delivery and great quality unit.
> 
> click here [URL="http://www.furniture-fox.com"]www.furniture-fox.com[/URL]


??????????????????????????


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Just looked like expensive furniture to me....if I was going to make a viv or rack out of furniture I would use second hand or cheep ikea stuff that I wouldn't mind having holes and stuff put into it.....that would be the way forward.


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

my thoughts exactly !


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

You can get ready made vivs for cheaper than those furniture from lots of online stores and rep shops , By the time you buy runners glass, light fittings lights and bulbs thermometers , timers etc....you probably will have the most expensive viv on the planet.


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

Its cjeaper to go and buy conti board from B&Q and make a rack out of that some B&Q stock the difernt colours tgen just tge white stuff and it isnt that much more for the nicer looking stuff


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

everybody knows it's cheaper to not buy a new cabinet and trash it, but he's been splashing the website all over and for the past year too (look at the previous threads / posts).
Where's his location? oh yeah, Weymouth, Dorset and his postcode is on here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/662577-vivarium-cabinets-units-sale.html

and off we go to Google
www.furniture-fox.com - Weymouth - Furniture Shops


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

heh, another free advert, bless, they never learn


----------



## Maggiesmith564 (Nov 14, 2011)

*reply*

thanks for the link


----------



## trickymicky123 (Nov 8, 2011)

cough cough car bootsales :whistling2:


----------

